# Halbe, angefressene Fische im Teich



## manu.bobby (10. Apr. 2009)

Hallo liebe Teichbesitzer, 
ich habe zurzeit ein riesen Problem und hoffe, ihr könnt mir helfen. Seit drei Tagen beobachte ich kleine, angefressene Goldfische(so klein, daß sie noch schwarz sind) im Teich. Bei denen ist der Schwanz abgebissen??? Warum und wie kann das denn passieren? Ich habe im Forum gelesen, dass es diese __ Gelbrandkäfer gibt, die kranke Fische essen. Ich habe so einen __ Käfer auch in meinem Teich gesehen, aber der war tot. Sonst habe ich bis jetzt noch keinen gesehen. Wenn es aber doch so ist, das sie von dem Käfer angebissen werden, dann müssten sie ja krank sein. Woher weis ich nun, ob oder welche Krankheit die Tiere haben? Ich musste dieses Jahr 6 tote __ Kröten und __ Frösche aus dem Teich holen. Sie haben den Winter wohl nicht überlebt. Kann es damit zusammen hängen? Haben die irgendwelche Gase oder Bakterien freigesetzt, die jetzt im Wasser schlummern?
Bitte helft mir. Ich möchte nicht, dass noch mehr Fische angefressen werden und verenden. :?

Tausend Dank schonmal für eure Hilfe

LG Manu


----------



## Koi-Uwe (10. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Halbe, angefressene Fische im Teich*

Hallo,
also wenn du ausschließen kannst, dass sie nicht angefressen wurden tippe ich mal auf Flossenfäule, eine bakterielle Erkrankung.
Fang einen Fisch raus und fahr damit zum Fischdoc, bitte nicht irgendwas ins Wasser kippen was man im Zoogeschäft gesagt bekommt.


----------



## manu.bobby (10. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Halbe, angefressene Fische im Teich*

Ok, mach ich. Danke für den Tipp.

LG Manu


----------



## Wuschelbär (10. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Halbe, angefressene Fische im Teich*

Halt uns aber bitte mal auf dem Laufenden .


----------



## manu.bobby (11. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Halbe, angefressene Fische im Teich*

Mach ich. Was aber auch komisch ist. Es waren jetzt 3 kleine Fische, die ich gesehen habe, die nur noch "halb" waren. Seit dem nichts mehr. Es sind aber sehr viele mehr im Teich. Wenn Bakterien der Grund wäre, müssten dann nicht mehr Fische betroffen sein? Und diese __ Käfer, würde man die auf jeden Fall sehen, oder verstecken die sich, z.B. auf dem Grund? Ich kann nämlich nicht ausschliessen, dass sie angefressen wurden! 

LG Manu


----------



## SG3 (11. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Halbe, angefressene Fische im Teich*

Wo finden man Fischdocs eigentlich?  Ich weiß bei uns nicht, wo ich suchen soll.


----------



## Digicat (11. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Halbe, angefressene Fische im Teich*

Servus Andreas

Vielleicht hilft dir dieses. 

Frohe Ostern


----------



## manu.bobby (12. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Halbe, angefressene Fische im Teich*

Frohe Ostern,
danke für die Links. Hab schon rein geschaut, aber leider nichts passendes gefunden. Aber wie gesagt habe ich jetzt keine "halben" Fische mehr gesehen. Was auch sein kann. Oben das kleine Becken für den Bachlauf. Darin haben wir kleine Fische gefunden. Die sind wohl mit der Pumpe hoch gespült worden und haben das überlebt? Wir wussten das nicht, das da oben Fische drin sind. Im Winter war das auch zugefroren. Das die das überhaupt überlebt haben. Aufgefallen sind uns die, als wir die Algen raus gefischt haben. Wir haben die Fische dann unten in den Teich gesetzt. Vielleicht waren die das. Das die krank waren? Oben im Becken ist ja auch nicht sooo viel Wasser. Das waren nämlich so drei oder vier Stück. Ich guck ja jetzt schon die ganze Zeit vermehrt, ob mir noch was auffällt, aber "zum Glück" nichts. Kein toter Fisch, kein "halber Fisch", alle putzmunter. Wahrscheinlich hat sich das Problem von alleine gelöst?

LG Manu


----------

